

Rockstar technologist wanted - Cambridge, MA - iowaBob

Rockstar technologist wanted to join a team of two in Cambridge, MA for an exciting startup. We currently have a beta site fully designed in XHTML &#38; CSS with all the specs laid out and need you buckle down for the next two weeks and wire up the backend.<p>We will pay you, yes pay, to complete the backend of our site. This time will be used to evaluate you as a team member and if you fit in, we will ask you to join our team.<p>Right now, we are in discussions with angel funds and are also aiming to make it to YC winter 10’. 
If you are a dedicated and energetic technologist this is a great opportunity to hop into something that works.<p>Reply to "pleaseme.pleaseme@gmail.com" with qualifications, enthusiasm and availability.
======
minsight
The tone and word choice of this posting will probably alienate more people
than it attracts.

"Rockstar" might have been appropriate 10 years ago, but the bubble burst, and
nobody buys into that anymore.

In most worthwhile enterprises, the CSS and xhtml are a thin veneer on top of
the site's value. Your posting makes it sound as if the guts of your app are
an afterthought, "wired up" in two weeks (simple!), but requiring a "rockstar"
(apparently not simple!).

------
ksvs
I would change a few things if I were you. People are going to give you a hard
time for (a) using the R word, (b) the implication that writing your actual
app is merely a matter of "wiring up the back end," (c) the email address.

------
spooneybarger
i hear trent reznor as some free time on his hands, as he is reknowned for
being both a rockstar and as a preeminent technologist within his current
field i suspect he would fit your needs to a t.

